# Ah!



## Overmountain1

Hatch! 








This one popped out in less than 3 hours- it wasn’t pipped when I left and BOOM! It also rolled another egg- does everything look ok or is this normal looking??


----------



## robin416

It's OK, they kind of crash and burn when they get free of the egg. It'll rest for a while then start getting its legs under it.

Congrats, grandma. Another new beginning.


----------



## danathome

The leg looks bent off to the side in this picture. Post another picture of this chick from above.


----------



## robin416

I think you're seeing the umbilical cord.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I think you're seeing the umbilical cord.


Yup. I'll be getting my new lens on Monday.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Hatching: something else to get hooked on!


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> I think you're seeing the umbilical cord.


It’s ok- Robin nailed it. It fell off after a couple hours. We have a total of 4 more pipped! Just monitoring. The one has shell missing off the whole end but hasn’t popped out yet, it’s a bit odd, like the squirming shoved the shell off in bits first. So it’s sorta born but not. I did actually re-dampen the membrane a while ago to be sure everything was ok there. Seems to be. Still just the one little ‘guy’! We keep saying boy and he bc he looks like an old man but really no clue.  
We cheated and held him for just a tiny minute too. Omg. So cute. Now he’s sleeping on the eggs he has moved around. Some... Funny.


----------



## Animals45

Overmountain1 said:


> It’s ok- Robin nailed it. It fell off after a couple hours. We have a total of 4 more pipped! Just monitoring. The one has shell missing off the whole end but hasn’t popped out yet, it’s a bit odd, like the squirming shoved the shell off in bits first. So it’s sorta born but not. I did actually re-dampen the membrane a while ago to be sure everything was ok there. Seems to be. Still just the one little ‘guy’! We keep saying boy and he bc he looks like an old man but really no clue.
> We cheated and held him for just a tiny minute too. Omg. So cute. Now he’s sleeping on the eggs he has moved around. Some... Funny.


So adorable! What breed are they?


----------



## Overmountain1

Ameraucanas! Super excited- they’re a rainbow of whatever their various flocks made- a mystery! But very nice stock which makes me happy too.  This one, according to her tracking she’s been doing, will either be a b&w splash or some variation of a blue.


----------



## Animals45

Overmountain1 said:


> Ameraucanas! Super excited- they’re a rainbow of whatever their various flocks made- a mystery! But very nice stock which makes me happy too.  This one, according to her tracking she’s been doing, will either be a b&w splash or some variation of a blue.


I Love Ameraucanas and Easter Eggers they can come out any kind of color! Must be pretty exciting, Best of luck to you and the little fluffballs!


----------



## Animals45

Send some pictures when they all hatch! So exciting!


----------



## Overmountain1

Definitely will- I’m going to head back over in a bit: we had two more freshly popped out, one I had to rewet a bit- the same one that pipped a day ago- it seems to have absorbed everything and could come out at any time- this is the one that wiggled all the shell loose from that end so it’s pretty wide open to see now! I’m hoping by the time I go back it will be out as well; the remaining two- including the previous one- are both peeping away at us and doing good so I’m hopeful I’ll get 5- really not bad out of 11 shipped eggs for a first timer I’d say. Fingers crossed, I can’t count my chickens before they are hatched!


----------



## Overmountain1

Additionally, my older son wants to name the first chick Miagi (from Karate Kid) due to looking like an old man. If I wind up with 4 roosters I’m gonna be pretty devastated guys!  No idea for now I’m just saying….


----------



## robin416

You've been really good around your first hatch. Or you've not been telling us how much time you spent hovering. 

Scary thing, it's not unheard of to have a ton of boys hatch. It happened to me.


----------



## Overmountain1

Good news is we should possibly maybe perhaps be able to keep ONE full size rooster. But now with the Chip Tiny thing I’m rethinking even that much… not that my snotty ‘dottes will accept either of them though… 

And yeah, this is me we are talking about. If anyone gets 100% male hatch it would be me!


----------



## robin416

Multiple pens. That's the only way to keep multiple males if they don't get along.

I had three free ranging. But there was quite a bit of size difference. A little D, a Silkie and a Favorelle. They all got along just fine.


----------



## Overmountain1

Omg y’all two more have pipped- that’ll make 7/8 that candled well!


----------



## robin416

Did you bring the other bator home? Wasn't it also supposed to be pipping? There's an explosion going for certain.

What about the girls, where are they at on the nests?


----------



## Overmountain1

We have 11 D eggs (yes got to move them back) starting their hatch day on Sunday, a d I antisipate them to be kinda slow, as I added them over the course of the day, from morning to night.  
Then, I’m going with the 20th as the starting hatch day for the babies in the nests… I considered bringing them inside to monitor, but, I’d kind of like the girls to do the best they can with them too. I certainly am not hurting for them; while of course I want as many to make it as possible I’m ok with nature taking it’s course too. Hopefully nature does a good job!










Now I did have to help this little baby too- he was shrink wrapped about halfway, couldn’t turn, so I loosened the shell, rewet and made sure it was loose enough and put back- it has since hatched fully. We have 6! Just waiting on one more and will have 7!!!


----------



## Overmountain1

Fresh pics! 6 out and one in. Barely in. But in.


----------



## robin416

That last pic made me laugh. You know that toy that has the whatever slowly move up through the top. That's what that one egg with the dark peep makes me think of.


----------



## danathome

*Once the membrane shrink wraps and is bloodless the membrane on that end can be removed.*


----------



## Overmountain1

Thanks Dan! I did that for one other one that hatched; the humidity reading was good and nobody else had it quite this bad; unsure what was going on w these. I almost didn’t see this one pipped at all! I’m glad I decided to double check when I did. One had gotten thru membrane and second had not, yet. The unzippered one; these eggs have been kinda odd (to me) the outer membrane continues to separate from their inner membrane, and almost none were able to turn in their eggs at all- every one I unzippered just a little and waited a while before doing anything else at all- I’m about to remove the rowdy crew from the newest ones so they can rest up more. Poor babies- so tired! They keep picking at them like hey come on! And they need some more down time for sure. 

It occurred to me today that one egg could be on the hatch day of the starting on 16th group; I incubated 9, and 2 leftover- when I got the new incubator I went ahead and added the other two just bc. Now I thought I had removed them, but it’s also not impossible. I guess I’ll leave it for tomorrow, I doubt it can hurt at this point anyway.


----------



## Overmountain1

Final hatch counts: 
6/8 Ameraucana hatched & surviving

4/11 making it of our tiny ones. They are all showing as OEGB, chipmunk stripe


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Final hatch counts:
> 6/8 Ameraucana hatched & surviving
> 
> 4/11 making it of our tiny ones. They are all showing as OEGB, chipmunk stripe


*This your first incubator hatch? Sounds to me like you did good.*


----------



## Overmountain1

It was. And add one that didn’t live to the hatching out # of each ones, truly not bad. I’m pleased.
And me sick again yesterday so had to leave them all on their own.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Overmountain1 said:


> It was. And add one that didn’t live to the hatching out # of each ones, truly not bad. I’m pleased.
> And me sick again yesterday so had to leave them all on their own.


Chicken Math!!!


----------



## Overmountain1

My point precisely. And later this week, it will be momma bird hatching time. I’m interested to see how they do!


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> It was. And add one that didn’t live to the hatching out # of each ones, truly not bad. I’m pleased.
> And me sick again yesterday so had to leave them all on their own.


_*I'm happy for you. Candling eggs under the broodys this morning shows I have really messed up. Pipping eggs under almost everyone and no one is marked to hatch this week-Crap! I will have to watch closely as not to lose the eggs that ARE to hatch next week. The eggs in the loft hatched 5 days early; apparently the golden d had been brooding before I took the eggs.*_


----------



## Overmountain1

The poofy cheeked ones. Hehe


----------



## Poultry Judge

Great pics!


----------



## Overmountain1

I’m thrilled with the variety!


----------



## danathome

So very cute-in an Easter basket? OM- you have a private message a few days old. Variety is nice.


----------



## robin416

Babies!!! Love babies.

I asked Dan about you yesterday. I was worried.


----------



## Overmountain1

Awww y’all are so sweet. I had another episode on Sunday, they can’t tell me why or what is wrong, just some tests and send me home w some meds.  Not much fun and it’s getting pretty old every couple weeks. But! Following up w dr this week so shall see. I had rly rly hoped the surgery would take care of this mess! 

But thanks for worrying about me. It’s good to be loved.  
I def would’ve been in here telling you more about the rest of hatch days and all that if I was up to it. Sunday was just not a great day, and yesterday not til eve either. I feel bad I couldn’t help any of the other little eggs on hatch day potentially, but none pipped externally even so…. Maybe maybe not if I could’ve done a thing. 
I love these poofy cheeks! They love hiding and sleeping in the ‘pouch’ on the front of this sweatshirt today. So adorable.


----------



## robin416

Knowing that you're still struggling kind of told me you weren't feeling up to snuff. I wish they could find answers so you could quit going through this. Do you have well water? I've asked this once before but you missed it.

How many littles have hatched now?

Did you hear? I did a stupid. I wanted to add a few quail to my flock. I brought home 50.


----------



## danathome

*OM-You're always in our prayers. I'm still laughing at Robin and her new 50!*

*Three more ds hatched this morning while the phoenix eggs set at the same time under the same hen are due on Sunday; what the heck!!!*


----------



## robin416

You need to slow down Dan. You've got so much going on you're losing track of what is supposed to happen when.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> *You need to slow down Dan. *You've got so much going on you're losing track of what is supposed to happen when.


*Not likely to happen. All I can figure is that the golden d had been brooding enough to get the eggs going. It just seems so unlikely in that she was off the nest many hours at a time and had never stopped laying eggs-another weird bird-the place is over run with them.*

*Betty Muscovy's ducklings are about three weeks old. Two days ago I saw her making a nest and today there's a fresh egg in it. WEIRD!*


----------



## robin416

Just keep at it. You're going to go running screaming into the woods things are going to get so overrun.


----------



## Overmountain1

Hahaha and I have more weird birds we could add! Hahaha 

Yeah, I sure wish we could find an answer to this too; as long as I’m not out of my medication I can usually muscle thru without a trip to dr, but once it gets started it’s all downhill.  
No well water, just city. 

So Jackie is a mom now too (my Mille) I heard her being extra fussy and peeked in bc I suspected and sure enough out pops one little head- she let me move the nest out and poke around her butt enough to find 3 faces so far! Lol she has 7 eggs and they may need another day or two I really thought! So will see. But yay Jackie-mom! 
The little girls will be several days later, at least Well- Thursday. Ha! Soon then.


----------



## Overmountain1

This is our ‘firstborn’ that exploded out of its shell like super fast when nobody else could. I had to assist every single other egg bc none could get turned to unzip…. They weren’t all shrink wrapped either, just… idk.. It was odd. But they did good so I’m happy- clearly I didn’t mess up too badly! 

Thanks to the tutelage and recommendations on what to learn- they made all the difference for these ones. 

But this is Mr Miagi. We are almost positive it’s gonna be a boy. What’s one more around here?


----------



## robin416

Well, contaminated well water was a thought. They need to find the issue right cotton pickin' now! (I'm yelling in my head)

This is going to be so much fun with you and Triston with the peeps.


----------



## danathome

*Actually, I think you'd be surprised at the low number of birds I have. The muscovys are another story; they are everywhere and more eggs being laid. Hmmmmmm, ever had fried duck egg or a duck egg omelet.*


----------



## robin416

Since you're the one with the muscovys it's up to you to try the eggs.


----------



## danathome

*And the pigeons are getting a bit much too. When I released them from the loft I had expected the older birds to return to their old home; not that far away, but they stayed. I just got an email-a woman is coming to get 4 hand fed pigeons-$100 for the four on Friday. It may be that I can take my gorgeous wife out to eat at an actual restaurant.*


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Since you're the one with the muscovys it's up to you to try the eggs.


*Just as soon as there's enough for an omelet.*


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *And the pigeons are getting a bit much too. When I released them from the loft I had expected the older birds to return to their old home; not that far away, but they stayed. I just got an email-a woman is coming to get 4 hand fed pigeons-$100 for the four on Friday. It may be that I can take my gorgeous wife out to eat at an actual restaurant.*


Not shabby. It wasn't that long ago you were wondering how to find people to sell to and buy from.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR

Overmountain1 said:


> This is our ‘firstborn’ that exploded out of its shell like super fast when nobody else could. I had to assist every single other egg bc none could get turned to unzip…. They weren’t all shrink wrapped either, just… idk.. It was odd. But they did good so I’m happy- clearly I didn’t mess up too badly!
> 
> Thanks to the tutelage and recommendations on what to learn- they made all the difference for these ones.
> 
> But this is Mr Miagi. We are almost positive it’s gonna be a boy. What’s one more around here?


Eeeeek!! Soooo absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Overmountain1

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Eeeeek!! Soooo absolutely adorable!!!


Thank you! 

And Robin, you can only imagine how I feel when they come in and start asking all the same stupid questions that they have to but I don’t feel like answering again… my horns kinda make my halo crooked.  Well water was a good thought though! Really. I’m just fed up. At least I’m finally losing the weight I wanted to, but was too lazy to start doing it. Hahaha but now it’s kinda motivating- even if I’m not losing it bc of the work I put in, it still feels that way and makes me want to keep working at it. So it’s a sorta win???  Silver lining here. Come on!


----------



## Poultry Judge

That first pic is great!


----------



## Overmountain1

Poultry Judge said:


> That first pic is great!


Thanks! He’s a little stinker. They’re all such laid back chicks. Love them!


----------



## Overmountain1

Oh boy! So one of the Ds we hatched is a little small, and hasn’t quite caught up yet either. We named it SweetPeep, and this morning I added a small zip tie with some room to grow to keep it marked for keeps anyway (watch it be a rooster) and surrogacy plan was a success! 
See, SweetPeep was getting run over by the larger Ameraucana- and while good at avoiding them for the most part, we felt a real momma was needed for this little one. 

Jackie let me set SwP in with her and just looked askance at me and I went about my business this morning. By the end when I came back around she allowed me to stick him under her butt, and readjusted for his presence. I knew she’d make a good mom. The others wanted it but they aren’t quite hatching yet so they have to wait their turn. We have 3 more if either of them have a poor hatch rate too.


----------



## robin416

That's great when a plan comes together. Hens can be so forgiving when it comes to a stray peep. It's living in luxury now.


----------



## Overmountain1

But darn it, evil me forgot that SP was already on medicated feed and thus brought her back inside after having a taste of momma. Oops. You have no idea how mean that felt! Lol. 

She let me poke around alllll over to find the baby so that was good. Only pecked me a couple times, halfhearted. 

Now this chicken- it walks around peeping unless eating or drinking or with me. It’s the one that hatched out on my hand. Claus. (Like German Klaus) Hehe Bc or Santa’s beard and looks like a cloud. It’s perfect. Anyway- wants to ride around w me all the time and this is my solution. Cause I can set the bundle down as needed! Ha! Too funny.


----------



## robin416

Is peep alone? Are there other peeps? Or is this because you took it away from it's momma?


----------



## Overmountain1

Oh no this one hatched in my hand from the bator. This guy/gal was one of my shrinky-dink chickens! So it loves me extra lol. 
I was rewetting the back side of that ones membrane and the cool water made it stretch and pop it’s head right out lol. Then I put it back, but that bond was made apparently. No, usually it is with all the others it’s just rotten.


----------



## robin416

OK, you just keep thinking it's imprinted on you. It probably makes you both feel pretty good. 😀


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> OK, you just keep thinking it's imprinted on you. It probably makes you both feel pretty good.


Hey, it’s crazy though. It peeps with everyone else, and down in the brooder, unless it’s with me specifically. Not constant but almost! Silly thing.


----------



## Overmountain1

Oh! I forgot to share these too…


----------



## robin416

That second cup baby looked like it was sleeping.

I don't understand how you've got them being so calm. Chicks are normally anything but calm. They're constant motion machines. Except when they drop like rock in sleep.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Cute pics!


----------



## Animals45

Overmountain1 said:


> Fresh pics! 6 out and one in. Barely in. But in.


So sweet! Sorry don't know if I already asked this but what breed are they..?


----------



## Overmountain1

It’s ok! They are Ameraucana chicks, though not typical colorations. The lady I got them from has developed some pretty mixes that I loved. I’m so glad for the variety I got!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR

Overmountain1 said:


> It’s ok! They are Ameraucana chicks, though not typical colorations. The lady I got them from has developed some pretty mixes that I loved. I’m so glad for the variety I got!


Wow, that’s awesome!!


----------



## danathome

*Such wonderfully cute pictures! And this one--love the face.*










*How are you today, Sara? It looks like you're really enjoying the new babies.*


----------



## Poultry Judge

Great pic! Feel better, both you and Robin!!!


----------



## Animals45

Overmountain1 said:


> It’s ok! They are Ameraucana chicks, though not typical colorations. The lady I got them from has developed some pretty mixes that I loved. I’m so glad for the variety I got!


Wow, good luck with those babies!


----------



## Overmountain1

Thanks guys! They’re just keeping me busy of course. And keeping an eye on the new pullets with my snotty ‘Dottes, making sure nobody ends up missing too many feathers. Good grief. They will get over it. Or not and eventually I’ll have to figure something out but they’re gonna be at least as big as them, and likely taller so they’ll get theirs!  

Took some sweet pics of that last peep- s/he Made a friend… and is in with all the others now too- he came around after a day of some intense loving.


----------



## robin416

OK, what's the headcount now or have you done one? You know I have 57 quail.


----------



## Overmountain1

So there are 7 babies in the coop. 
There are 6 Ameraucana babies in the brooder and 5 tiny DUccle/OEG mixes in it too(same as coop babies lol) 

There are the last eggs (5) from the last nest that she quit a few days early- I let her bc it was simpler and just brought them inside. On candling they seemed like they had at least a couple days left as of yesterday morning- they still had enough space for me to see them moving around so def not finished yet!


----------



## Overmountain1

Oh and Chip is definitely a proud papa. Had to add that too! He does very well with the babies, he cares for them as well- or as much and as often as moms will allow!


----------



## robin416

No, that's not what I mean. How many in the entire flock. It might scare you when you do the numbers.


----------



## Overmountain1

Oh yes. There are 19 new and 16 old.


----------



## Overmountain1

And one more.


----------



## robin416

Not as bad as I thought. But there's still plenty of time for those numbers to climb.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Not as bad as I thought. But there's still plenty of time for those numbers to climb.


Chicken Maths


----------



## danathome

*Chicken math also includes subtraction.*


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *Chicken math also includes subtraction.*


Does it? Maybe temporarily but then the addition comes back around. Of all people you know that.


----------



## Overmountain1

Yep! There will definitely be subtraction coming soon. The cockerels will all have to go, as will some of the pullets, though we have our little favorites we will have to see about too. This last little baby is stinkin rotten- if it’s a hen it’s gonna lay stinkin rotten eggs….  Jk but it really did get attached to me/us from carrying it around its whole first day or so, between incubator warm ups. By the end it loved climbing in and knew what it was in there for- would run up to the heater and hold its wings out lol. Too cute- it hides under Claus now, and they all (Ameraucana) herd it (tiny mixed one) to a corner when we reach in, to keep it safe. When they don’t it jumps on our hands. 
Their instincts just amaze me sometimes.


----------



## danathome

*You got that right, but now it's subtract, subtract, subtract... and yelling, "STOP THAT". And then add...*

*Phoenix chicks hatching today. Of the very few phoenix to hatch none have survived. These will be raised indoors.*


----------



## Overmountain1

danathome said:


> *You got that right, but now it's subtract, subtract, subtract... and yelling, "STOP THAT". And then add...*
> 
> *Phoenix chicks hatching today. Of the very few phoenix to hatch none have survived. These will be raised indoors.*


Oh that’s such a shame Dan! I hope these ones pull through for you. They are such beautiful birds. I do love our little crosses too, and get a lot of comments from people when they see them. Speaking of, here’s one updated pic! She is of course laying now as well.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR

Overmountain1 said:


> Oh that’s such a shame Dan! I hope these ones pull through for you. They are such beautiful birds. I do love our little crosses too, and get a lot of comments from people when they see them. Speaking of, here’s one updated pic! She is of course laying now as well.


I love her!!! What breed?


----------



## Overmountain1

CaliFarmsAR said:


> I love her!!! What breed?


This is Boo, and she came from Dan’s stock, as a Phoenix/silkie cross. She’s a very sweet and funny girl.

Edit- also, thank you.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR

Overmountain1 said:


> This is Boo, and she came from Dan’s stock, as a Phoenix/silkie cross. She’s a very sweet and funny girl.
> 
> Edit- also, thank you.


Wow! She’s definitely beautiful!! Your welcome!!!!!!


----------



## Overmountain1

We have a nice collection of chickens at this point indeed! Lol it FEELS like we have a bit of everything at this point- but of course that’s far from true! It’s just been a lot- we more than doubled the flock in a weeks time so, ya know…. But they’re all good chickens I can’t complain. The neighbors, however, might not totally agree!


----------



## robin416

Does Boo have blue ears?


----------



## Overmountain1

She sure does! As does another of the browns; the smaller/younger one with no fluff on her head that we call Susie!


----------



## robin416

The only breed I know of that has blue ears are Silkies. Is Suzie also part Silkie?


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> The only breed I know of that has blue ears are Silkies. Is Suzie also part Silkie?


*Yes, full or half sibling-same father (the two mothers are sisters). Remember OM, those are 1/4 silkie and 3/4 phoenix. Was there a rooster in the bunch?-hope not. I kept a brother and a few sisters for myself; just starting to lay eggs.*


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Oh that’s such a shame Dan! *I hope these ones pull through* for you. They are such beautiful birds. I do love our little crosses too, and get a lot of comments from people when they see them. Speaking of, here’s one updated pic! She is of course laying now as well.
> 
> [/QUOTE.
> *I'm hoping. The hen hatched two ds ad four phoenix. I plan on keeping the four phoenix in the house for at least the first month. Four is a good number as I do not want to hatch out many this year. Oddly, there is no interest in phoenix around here.*


----------



## Animals45

Overmountain1 said:


> And one more.


Gorgeous! Good luck, hope they all make it!😊


----------



## Overmountain1

I’m lazy and didn’t want to start a new thread for the same string of babies. Guess what?!? Hatching is done for a while- yay!!! It’s sure fun but it does take attention away from other areas, and over a week of hatches regularly is enough for me! At any rate- 

We got 5/5 hatched and all made it through the first night and moving around now. They’re sooo tiny. It makes me nervous about Serama in the future- yikes tiny! But these are adorable of course. Funniest video of one baby falling over after cramming himself as far up close to the heater as possible, falling asleep standing up stretched forward and up onto the top of the heater cover- hard to explain- but hilarious- bc he did it so many times and would fall totally over and roll… that’s the last photo, but was already starting to fall here. 
3 babies, 2 babies, 1 baby.  For a total of 5, really!


----------



## robin416

That last pic is an absolute hoot. I am truly laughing out loud. Good thing the cats aren't in the house, they'd be scared.


----------



## Animals45

Overmountain1 said:


> I’m lazy and didn’t want to start a new thread for the same string of babies. Guess what?!? Hatching is done for a while- yay!!! It’s sure fun but it does take attention away from other areas, and over a week of hatches regularly is enough for me! At any rate-
> 
> We got 5/5 hatched and all made it through the first night and moving around now. They’re sooo tiny. It makes me nervous about Serama in the future- yikes tiny! But these are adorable of course. Funniest video of one baby falling over after cramming himself as far up close to the heater as possible, falling asleep standing up stretched forward and up onto the top of the heater cover- hard to explain- but hilarious- bc he did it so many times and would fall totally over and roll… that’s the last photo, but was already starting to fall here.
> 3 babies, 2 babies, 1 baby.  For a total of 5, really!


Wow, Beauties!


----------



## Overmountain1

They’re just too much! They crack me up constantly. We took all the babies outside today, minus the new new ones who are elsewhere. 

Robin I’ll have to upload that video for you to see how silly it was. And would stand right back up and do it again- wings to the sides for maximum warm air!


----------



## Animals45

Overmountain1 said:


> They’re just too much! They crack me up constantly. We took all the babies outside today, minus the new new ones who are elsewhere.
> 
> Robin I’ll have to upload that video for you to see how silly it was. And would stand right back up and do it again- wings to the sides for maximum warm air!


Wow! HAHA!


----------



## robin416

I'll be watching for it.


----------



## Overmountain1

Here it is! Sorry it took a day to get back on the forum bc it kept giving me an error message. Looks like it self corrected tho.


----------



## robin416

What a hoot. I've never seen one do anything like that.


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> What a hoot. I've never seen one do anything like that.


The best part was that it did it all evening and into the next day. Falling over and over must’ve been worth the feel goods it was getting from that warm air!


----------



## robin416

You need to make sure this one grows up with you. It could absolutely be the clown of the flock.


----------



## Overmountain1

We are going to try to keep both DUccke depending on sex mostly. And 2-3 girls from the others. So maybe 3-4 total? Hopefully that’s all! Really- we have been good about them, we spend a little time with them too but mainly focus on the new Ameraucanas.


----------



## robin416

If you're having fun and the birds are happy that's all that matters. The new girls will be part of the big flock in now time.


----------



## Overmountain1

They’re all just darling. Here are some highlights, I will try not to share the same ones again.


----------



## robin416

Is this babies' first day out? Are any of the baby in the incubator?


----------



## Overmountain1

We have brought them out for shorter stints twice already, but today was the first day they started to enjoy themselves with it. We have one chick who ‘dustbathes’ in our hands. Full blown start to finish.  He’s a sweet character we call Gandalf- bet you couldn’t guess which one it is!


----------



## robin416

Giggle first thing. I love that little bird. I can't wait to see what he/she is going to be like as it grows.


----------



## Overmountain1

Here ya go


----------



## robin416

It's great you got a video of the little fart doing that. I know I've never seen one do that but then not everyone is so hands on with their peeps either.

How did you all not lose it when it started doing that?


----------



## Ariel P

That's adorable, thanks for sharing a video of it! ^^


----------



## Overmountain1

Oh that was the 4-5th ‘take’ of him doing it- there are plenty of giggles along the way! 

And we do spoil ours, I know! We figure they only stay tiny for a very few weeks so it’s totally worth it.  and I enjoy sharing their antics with everyone else as well. I need to get better at making a string of videos into one longer one of the highlights and that sort of thing!


----------

